# Switchback XT Owner's Manual



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

In here? http://mathewsinc.com/index.asp?pag...oFileCategoryID=1964&cboFileCategoryIDMain=-1


----------



## uscg4good (Jan 27, 2007)

Excellent! Thanks.


----------



## joaxe (Sep 7, 2006)

Archery Peeps,

Yeah...it'd be nice if Mathews re-scanned the manual and created another PDF file. It's fuzzy regardless of the "size" setting...still readable, though.

I'm going to ask them to re-scan it.

Joe


----------



## Welpracing (Mar 5, 2015)

Sorry to bring up a really old post but i am looking for a manual for the Switchback XT i just got. the link above doesn't work for me and i can't seem to find it on Mathews website like they say in google searches. can anyone point me in the direction to print off a manual for the Mathews Switchback XT?


----------



## Welpracing (Mar 5, 2015)

anyone know where I can find manuals for mathews bows?


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

did you try a google search??? i did and got lots of results


----------



## Welpracing (Mar 5, 2015)

Yes i tried that and came up with dead results when i did it. all the links i clicked on did not exist any more. unless we are coming up with something different.


----------



## Welpracing (Mar 5, 2015)

share a link of one that you found that works for the switchback xt?


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

You may not be able to find any info on-line at this point. What are you needing to know? There's a world of knowledge here on AT....


----------



## Welpracing (Mar 5, 2015)

big thing i was wanting to know is how many turns out I can go with the limb bolts. the bow is a sticker says 70/28 and with my limb bolts all the way tight it would peak at 63lbs with my old string and cable. (i like to loosen my limb bolts before pressing is why i wanted to know) I started changing the cable and string last night and it is a pretty straight forward bow with not much adjustment so i didn't need to know much more than the how much to turn out the limb bolts for pressing. Also, I am just a person that likes having the manual for everything I own so if i need to reference something then I have it.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

My memory is saying 5 turns. I don't know if that's the recommend turns before pressing or the Max turns.... been a while since I had an xt, damn good bow! 

But I'd bet your ata is off as well as Cam timing if you are 7# low of Max...

Keep posting your request in different forums. Somebody out there has a manual.


----------

